# Add 30 second skip to MP3 player



## Tivolition (Jan 12, 2002)

I use the Tivo MP3 Music player to listen to archived talk radio programs downloaded from the internet on my computer, which is running the Tivo server. Of course, I want to skip the commercials. The MP3 fast-forward is incredibly slow, even at maximum speed. I would rather have the 30 second skip function, since there is no picture to use as a guide when to stop.

To fix this, Tivo should implement the 30 second skip feature for the MP3 player as well. I have the Tivo programmed for 30 second skip, so I'm used to hitting the skip button to jump forward 30 seconds. But in MP3 mode, pressing the skip button takes me to the end of the program, which is very annoying because I lose my place. The skip button behavior should be consistent for both video and MP3 players to avoid confusion!

I consider this a bug fix, not an enhancement.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm actually surprised this doesn't work. I'm very familure with how the TiVo server seeking works and this would work just fine. They just need to impliment it in the software. I too would consider this a bug.

Dan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I wouldn't consider it a bug since:
1. 30 second skip isn't an official feature at all, even in video.
2. The music interface is independent of the video interface, so a feature being in one interface doesn't apply to others. Also note that on DVD units 30-second-skip does NOT work while playing a DVD.


----------



## gorba916 (Nov 28, 2005)

You can do this now...

Select 
Play 
Select 
3 
0 
Select

A TiVo chiming sound confirms so make sure the navigation sound is on. You can now use that button to skip most 30-second commercials. It works on Series 2.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You've missed the point. The OP knows about 30SS and wants it to work in music playback.


----------

